# Rooster with Social Anxiety??



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

OK, so my Cream Legbars have been growing up in their own little area. Everything was going well. They're a few months old now - they didn't grow worth beans but I found out it was because of the food. New food and suddenly everyone's fat! But I digress...

A couple weeks ago I added two more sets of younger chicks - some rocks and some RIR. Everyone was getting along fine but Corey, the Cream Legbar rooster (and only CLB rooster!) started looking kind of ragged. Things got worse, he got super skinny, and within a couple days he looked like death with a pale comb and sunken eyes. I took him out, put him in tractor on the grass right next to the house so I could see him all day. I thought he was sick... I didn't expect him to eat but he ate like there's no tomorrow! So for the past week I have had him in the tractor during the day and have been feeding him table scraps, dosing his water with electrolytes, and he's still really skinny but his comb is looking almost back to it's usual red and he's acting a lot better. So I figured today I would put him out there with one of the hens to keep him company... I felt bad for him being alone all day. He ate a little this morning but I just took him back to the barn and while his hen has a gullet that's ready to explode he has an empty one! What is this?! I was watching them... the hen is not keeping him away from the food (couldn't if she tried - I had that thing loaded with treats in every corner.) He's just not eating in her presence. I suspect he hasn't been for a long time now... but whhhhy?? And how can fix that?! I mean eventually I am going to need him in with the girls to do what roosters do but I can't do that if he's going to go off his feed every time he sees a hen! _Ugggggh_


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Good roos usually let the girls eat first. However, I would worm him and check him for lice and mites. They are easier to find near the vent. What does his poo look like? Also sometimes they have a hard molt and get skinny and look awful. You can tell a lot by the poo sometimes. Is he eating at all?


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

sounds like he has a self image complex. he feels out of shape and fat when around women...most of the time you only see this with women at the beach...strange!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

His poo is solid and normal looking, just infrequent, and I haven't found any lice, though I do admit I haven't pursued the worming option. I still think it's a psychological issue. I put him out this morning alone and again, he ate like a bear! Can't get enough! I know roosters usually let the hens eat first but then they eventually eat too...


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

i think he's just young and hasn't figured out how to take care of himself AND his women. i would just give him a little more time to mature...


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Good roos usually let the girls eat first. However, I would worm him and check him for lice and mites. They are easier to find near the vent. What does his poo look like? Also sometimes they have a hard molt and get skinny and look awful. You can tell a lot by the poo sometimes. Is he eating at all?


X2 on all said!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I. Just. Can't. Even here where I know it will be appreciated.

Hopefully it's just an age thing and he'll outgrow it.


----------

